# Enco GL-30B mill/drill belts, manual?



## RAB (Jul 5, 2010)

I have received an Enco GL-30B mill drill (1978 0r 1979 vintage) that has seen
better days.
I believe this unit was made by Rong-Fu, however it is a 3 belt system, not the
typical 2 belt drive used on the RF-30"s.
The previous owner has replaced the belts with the wrong length belts. Can
anyone out there help me with the proper belt length's and their locations? Could
some one help me with a manual for this unit


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 5, 2010)

RAB:
A photo of the open top of the machine would be helpful here . It would help us help you to see what you have.
Please post an intro in the welcome section tell us a bit about yourself your shop and your interests in model engine building and location would be helpful as well. 
the f 30 manual is here http://www.use-enco.com/Machinery/105-1110.pdf
but as you say two belts. 
You should be able to put the pulleys in normal postion and measure the belts.


----------



## RAB (Jul 5, 2010)

Thank you for your reply, I will try to get picture posted later this week. (I should have never loans my camera to brother.) As to positioning the pulleys and measuring the belt length's, it would be difficult to determine the proper postions for the two stepped idler pulleys. Basically there is a stepped pulley on the motor that drives an stepped idler pulley that drives another stepped idler pulley that drives the stepped spindle pulley. Both idler pulleys are on free moving arms.


----------



## niblick (Jul 2, 2013)

I know this is a late reply but I just received a GL-30B mill also and i'm sure you have the proper belts by now but any way sizes are
from spindle to intermediate is a B-36, then the other 2 are both B-27 . Any way. the guy I got my mill from had all the belts but the motor step pulley is missing from mine and was wondering if you still have this mill could you measure the drive pulley on motor and give me the diameters. I'm not exactly sure and can't find any info on this exact mill and want to replace with the proper sizes. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
thanks.


----------



## workerjack (Sep 16, 2013)

niblick
I'm looking for a manual for our GL-30B....Do you know where I could locate one?  I appreciate your response.


----------



## niblick (Sep 17, 2013)

They only one I have saw for this exact model was on eBay for about $20
The rong fu rf-30 model is downloadable online which is pretty much identical except for the drive pulleys.


----------

